# Installation de mises à jour très lente



## CSP+ (23 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Depuis deux jours l'installation de mes mises à jour d'apps est très lente avec la barre de progression qui ne bouge pas pendant des minutes (iPad2, iOS 6).Avez-vous eu le meme probleme?


PS: vitesse de téléchargement de la mise à jour normale


----------

